# destin harbor



## grizzly123 (Oct 15, 2008)

going fishing in my john boat where should i go in the morning


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

fish the bridge &try the docks up IN the Harbor (like up in the back parts)


----------



## baywinds (Aug 16, 2008)

where is the closest boat ramp to the habor. i was going that way during my sons spring break to try fishing something new.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

grizzly -- i was thinking about heading down to destin in a couple of weeks. looking forward to your report.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *baywinds (3/4/2009)*where is the closest boat ramp to the habor..


 The CLOSEST ramp to the Harbor is Destin Marina, immediate first left off theDestin Bridge coming to Destin from OKI- it'sCalhoun Ave. It's $10 I think to launchbut you will basically beputting in right near the bridge & a skip to theharbor.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

There is also one next to the Boathouse restaurant/bar I believe it's $10 also


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen some good flounder caught there in the harbor around those docks... Let us know how you do!


----------



## baywinds (Aug 16, 2008)

hate to be dumb here but where is the boathouse restrurant at? 

i think i am going over there in the moring to try it out. let you know what we can find.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a free boatramp in Joes Bayou, near the harbor. Just type in *Joes Bayou Boatramp Destin Florida *in google maps for directions.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Capt. Blake Nelson (3/6/2009)*There is a free boatramp in Joes Bayou, near the harbor. Just type in *Joes Bayou Boatramp Destin Florida *in google maps for directions.


That's a real nice boat ramp for being free. Are you sure it's free?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *jimmyjams4110 (3/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Capt. Blake Nelson (3/6/2009)*There is a free boatramp in Joes Bayou, near the harbor. Just type in *Joes Bayou Boatramp Destin Florida *in google maps for directions.
> ...


It's not free unless your a destin resident and go to the community center and get asticker for your trailer. I think it's $10 if you don't have a Sticker.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *baywinds (3/5/2009)*hate to be dumb here but where is the boathouse restrurant at?
> 
> i think i am going over there in the moring to try it out. let you know what we can find.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ Yup on the $10at Joe's / free to residents with sticker. This time of year its on an "honor system" since there are no attendents until likeMemorial Day.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

There is a $10 fee per launch at Joe's Bayou....and, while there is no full-time attendent this time of year, the city guys do come by occasionally every day.... 

Joe's is by far the best launch ramp around..... but, even though I have an annual pass, I sometimes launch at the one near the bridgeif the bay is rough - strong North wind - or gas is $$$.....This can save nearly 10 miles off a gulf trip....


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Im planning on fishing Destin Harbor sometime next week. Never fished there. Just looking for some advice on what docks what bait and what time of day. Thanks


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Buy a kayak!! You can launch it for free off the West end of the Destin bridge, go in the public parking lot and drag it about 30' and you're good to go!! In about 50 launches, you will have paid off a $500 kayak rigged for fishing with the launch money you save and gotten a lot of fun out of fishing from a plastic bubble!!!

BTW, I have been "fishing from a plastic bubble" for a few years now myself and wouldn't trade it for anything!!


----------



## Destonian (Mar 13, 2009)

Some dude/captain (probably on the forum and I will now be chastised for not knowing how famous he is) caught two permit in the docks behind Fisherman's Wharf. Supposedly pompano are there too. See lots of flounder being caught in the fall on Noriegas point.



From The Destin Log


----------



## destintiger (Feb 14, 2009)

Go from dock to dock focusing on deeper water bumping pretty much any kind of jig on the bottom. You might catch trout, reds or flounder.


----------

